# 27" Gaming Monitor 1440p, 144hz mit G-Sync



## ad0r (19. November 2018)

Hallo,

suche einen neuen Gaming Monitor mit min 27", 144hz, 1440p und g-sync wenn möglich.
Ich würde mich über aktuelle Empfehlungen freuen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. November 2018)

Was darf der Spaß denn kosten?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. November 2018)

Ich würde mich über Leser meiner aktuellen Empfehlungen freuen. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...mit-144-Hz-im-grossen-Vergleichstest-1265253/


----------



## HagenStein87 (19. November 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über Leser meiner aktuellen Empfehlungen freuen.
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...mit-144-Hz-im-grossen-Vergleichstest-1265253/



Geht leider nicht...


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. November 2018)

Bei mir geht der Link in allen Browsern. Bei noch jemandem kaputt?


----------



## Error2015 (19. November 2018)

Der Link funktioniert. Ist aber pay2win.


----------



## zotac2012 (19. November 2018)

Error2015 schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert. Ist aber pay2win.



@*PCGH_Manu*
Du kannst es ihm ja Ausdrucken und zusenden! ​


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2018)

Das nennt sich PCGH und liegt einmal im Monat im Briefkasten.
Find das trotzdem nicht gut, dass ich für nen Test bezahlen muss und trotzdem auf der Seite mit Werbung zugeballert werde.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. November 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das nennt sich PCGH und liegt einmal im Monat im Briefkasten.
> Find das trotzdem nicht gut, dass ich für nen Test bezahlen muss und trotzdem auf der Seite mit Werbung zugeballert werde.



Ist halt wie beim Printprodukt auch online ein Mischgeschäft. Ich persnlich nehme es nicht übel, wenn bei PCGH-Plus-Artikel der Werbeblocker an ist.  (Abmahnung in 3.. 2.. 1....)


----------



## Stryke7 (19. November 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ist halt wie beim Printprodukt auch online ein Mischgeschäft. Ich persnlich nehme es nicht übel, wenn bei PCGH-Plus-Artikel der Werbeblocker an ist.  (Abmahnung in 3.. 2.. 1....)



Ich glaube, die allermeisten Menschen bevorzugen es mittlerweile Seitenbetreiber direkt zu bezahlen und dafür dann keine Werbung sehen zu müssen. Viele Seiten sind ohne Werbeblocker einfach nicht mehr zumutbar, und pcgh.de ist da ganz vorne mit dabei.


BacktoTopic:
Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung ab 2560x1440 (WQHD), Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 144Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Hier mal eine Übersicht über die Auswahl. Es gibt 14 Monitore die deine Anforderungen erfüllen. 2 davon sind größer als 27". 

Mit Blick auf die Datenblätter liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass es dabei nur ein IPS Panel und zwei TN Panel mit diesen Werten geben könnte, die sich je vier Hersteller teilen ...


----------



## ad0r (19. November 2018)

Danke für die Infos. Ich probiere mein Glück mal mit diesem hier: ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR ab €' '565,94 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Da ich den im Warehouse spontan für 420€ bekommen habe, dachte ich ich mach erst mal nichts falsch.
Sollte ich nicht zufrieden sein probiere ich einen anderen


----------



## HagenStein87 (19. November 2018)

Error2015 schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert. Ist aber pay2win.



Ist leider nicht so meins  hab ja schon Print...noch mehr Kohle gibt's nicht!


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. November 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die allermeisten Menschen bevorzugen es mittlerweile Seitenbetreiber direkt zu bezahlen und dafür dann keine Werbung sehen zu müssen.



Ist ja nicht so, dass das hier nicht auch geht. 

Und ich glaube, die allermeisten Menschen bevorzugen es, einfach den Werbeblocker zu aktivieren und dafür den Seitenbetreiber NICHT zu bezahlen. 



HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Ist leider nicht so meins  hab ja schon Print...noch mehr Kohle gibt's nicht!



Na dann haste ja den Artikel schon. Jeder Plus war ja vorher im Heft. 



ad0r schrieb:


> Da ich den im Warehouse spontan für 420€ bekommen habe, dachte ich ich mach erst mal nichts falsch.



Nichts falsch? Also ich würde da denken, dass das ein Rückläufer aus der Panel-Lotterie ist...


----------



## HagenStein87 (19. November 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Nichts falsch? Also ich würde da denken, dass das ein Rückläufer aus der Panel-Lotterie ist...



Dazu nur 1 Garantie!?


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2018)

Was ist denn 1 Garantie?
Wenn du Gewährleistung meinst, ja die gibt der Verkäufer.
Die Garantie bei Asus ist was anderes.


----------



## HagenStein87 (20. November 2018)

Sorry...1 Jahr Garantie bei Warehouse Sachen...war das nicht so.... weil es im Grunde gebrauchte Dinge sind...


Edit: Nachtschicht und so


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2018)

Gewährleistung und nicht Garantie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2018)

ad0r schrieb:


> Sollte ich nicht zufrieden sein probiere ich einen anderen


Nimm dazu eine Pixelprüfung. Die Pixelklassen der üblichen Monitore erlauben eine Menge Fehlpixel
Ansonsten ist das zum Spielen etwas schönes, Du wirst abder die Farben nach Deinen Ansprüchen
kalibrieren müssen. Dann wird auch ein Schwarz wirklich schwarz, ich schaffte das zumindest


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2018)

Hast du nen OLED, oder wieso ist Schwarz bei dir wirklich schwarz?


----------



## zotac2012 (21. November 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du nen OLED, oder wieso ist Schwarz bei dir wirklich schwarz?


Er meint das sicherlich im Vergleich zu einem IPS Panel, wirkliche OLED Panels wird man vor allem auch im Gaming Bereich so schnell nicht sehen!


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

Der TE hat nen TN gekauft, wie soll er da einen besseren Schwarzwert als bei IPS hinkriegen?


----------



## zotac2012 (21. November 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der TE hat nen TN gekauft, wie soll er da einen besseren Schwarzwert als bei IPS hinkriegen?


Also wenn ich Dir das jetzt hier auch noch erklären muss, das weiß doch jeder, das bei einem TN-Panel das Schwarz auch ein schwarz ist und nicht ein tiefes grau, wie bei einem IPS Panel!


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

Seit wann?
Ist genauso grau wie bei IPS.
Ein dunkles Grau hast du bei VA.


----------

